# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  New tank set up

## davern_tavern

Hey guys, starting up a new tank soon and wanted some advice on stocking. Tank will be 180cm(6 foot)x60cmx60cm (580litre) Was thinking 2x green severum, 2x gold severum and 2x blue Acara as the main show fish wondering if that would work? Also some angels or Congo tetras to fill in some space, and a Pleco in the bottom. Also how would a synodontis featherfin catfish fair in this tank? Any help would be greatly appreciated
Cheers

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi Davern and welcome to fish-keeping.com

I see you are into cichlids ......a 6X2X2 tank is a good size for 6 cichlids and the some congo tetras...

There have been successful setups that have worked with cichlids from differing habitats, But I would suggest seeking a bit more advice from your local fish retailer as I have never kept cichlids myself and would not like to give you advice that I don't know.

Hope you will let us know your experiences with this if you do go ahead in keeping cichlids.

Regards
Gary.

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping davern

----------

